# Who here still have their Buck 110 from when they were younger?



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

Back in the day, you know when one had to walk 10 miles in the snow to a one room cave, there was the infamous, get ready for it, *Buck 110. *I first bought my Buck 110 over 30 years ago. They were the number 1 choice for the Boy Scouts, along with the SAK pocket knife (Huntsman).

Pillaging through my drawers this past year I came across my Buck knife still in it's leather Buck brand sheath. I stopped carrying folders decades ago, and sold or gave away most of my folders, but I never had the heart to part with this ol' Buck knife.

I am curious, how many others out there still have their original Buck 110, and if it is sitting in a drawer like mine is or if it's your EDC knife.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I still have mine, but I don't carry or use it any more. I found it to be too large and heavy for EDC, and use a Fallkniven S1 Pro when I need something that size.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My original was a Schrade, back when they used to put serial numbers on them.
That one got a broken spring driving it thru the vent window frame of a Ford F-150 with a hammer to flip the latch up once when the keys were locked inside. Blade did not break, the latch spring did.

Today I have a 30 year old Buck 110 with Georgia Pacific and the triangular GP logo engraved in one wood scale. 
It was presented to me by a big boss for doing a special task exceptionally well.
It gets out and about every once in a while.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

I dont have a 110, but I do have a 102 I bought in '72 that I still have.


----------



## 46rkl (May 2, 2020)

I have field dressed over 150 deer using my original Buck knife. Lost it twice and found it twice. I don’t doubt there are better knives out there but my dad bought this for me at 16 and I would never give it up. Shot my first elk in NM a few years back and the outfitter said that his guys would do the field dressing but I told him that I had to do it with my Buck. It was truly an emotional moment.


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

I have two, one was my dads and in 1968 a LEO friend of the family gave me one he took off of some guy, better one is hiding somewhere in a box with original rawhide holster.
i carried this knife across country four times and carried it into Mexico for a four day vacation when I was 19 and didn't know better....this was not as wrong as having my revolver under the seat, all I can say is I was lucky .
I still have those knives and use them.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Don't think I even had one like that. Did have a Buck 422,426 and 301 that got carried everyplace. Can't even begin to recall how much game those knifes went through. 

Those orange handles saved those knifes a few times. Getting dropped in 2 feet of snow or in the brush. Maybe that's where the 101 went.


----------



## Buckman (Sep 24, 2020)

Sadly I don’t have my original anymore. But I’ve bought them as gifts for my grandson and my son. Then Buck came out with their automatics and my EDC is now a 110 Auto Elite.


----------

